# Stryofoam Cups To Fix PVC Leaks...??



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I have never introduced myself. I will do so after I finish this post.
I live in Montana. I am a master plumber in both MT and ND. I heard something this week I found intriguing. 
I was working with a guy from The Seattle area. We use the white PVC for DWV piping. As we were getting ready to test he told me about a procedure of using a styrofoam cup with glue and cleaner to fix small leaks should they occur. We didn't have any leaks so I did not get to witness this fix. Can anyone shed some light on this trick for me. I have to admit I would be reticent to use this on the drain portion of a system. But for any leaks one might have in the venting while testing this might be handy. I'd love to see someone do this on video!!

Thanks, 

Jeff
Great Falls, Mt


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

What? 4 posts and No intro FFS get with the program.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

If you have access to the PVC to make that "repair" why not just cut it out and fix it correctly? Just wondering.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

With all due respect, why would anyone want to mask a pvc leak with somethink like that? Last year I had to pass a 10 foot head test with 150 feet of service weight cast iron with lead and oakum joints. Done outside. In trenches. At night.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> What? 4 posts and No intro FFS get with the program.


 Yea really, u only going to post an intro after getting taking apart piece by piece claiming to to be master plumber asking us if we know about using syafrom cup to repair leaking pvc pipe??? Smells fishy here..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Are we still allowed to say "hack"?


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow... I am floored. I was asking primarily to legitimize what I had heard. Almost wondering if it was some pipe stretcher tale. And I am called a liar and my credentials are called into question?? I thought I was engaging a group of professionals... Have any of you welded PVC? Made custom PVC fittings in the field? I have. I had never heard of using styrofoam in this fashion. I was looking for some insight. And did I not state should this be a legitimate practice I had reservations?? 
And even if I was some illegal, fly by night pretend plumber, is the condescension really needed?


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

And I have zero clue what FFS is...


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Jklsr55 said:


> Wow... I am floored. I was asking primarily to legitimize what I had heard. Almost wondering if it was some pipe stretcher tale. And I am called a liar and my credentials are called into question?? I thought I was engaging a group of professionals... Have any of you welded PVC? Made custom PVC fittings in the field? I have. I had never heard of using styrofoam in this fashion. I was looking for some insight. And did I not state should this be a legitimate practice I had reservations??
> And even if I was some illegal, fly by night pretend plumber, is the condescension really needed?


Why yes I have welded PVC, and anyone who has put together two fittings using Primer and PVC glue has made a welded connection.

Now if you had just posted an intro all of the above could have been avoided.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Ibtl


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Jokes on you the first time that glue or primer comes in contact with that styrofoam


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Ibtl


 Ibtl???? I'll be there later??


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Keep it on topic please....

Thanks.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Jokes on you the first time that glue or primer comes in contact with that styrofoam


Lol that cup will just melt correct?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Styrofoam melts into a puddle when brought into contact with PVC glue or cleaner, I know because when I was a helper I would waste glue to melt foam tub boxes away.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Anyone that has welded PVC should know you need PVC rod. I learned how to do it and it was the most useless thing I learned for a plumbing application.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*plastic welding*



Gettinit said:


> Anyone that has welded PVC should know you need PVC rod. I learned how to do it and it was the most useless thing I learned for a plumbing application.


I install George Fischer Fuseal sometimes for acid waste piping at my mother in law's house for her cooking. Just kidding, for science labs. Fittings have metal rings to heat up and melt the plastic. If anyone would like I'll post pics.
No great skill involved.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> I install George Fischer Fuseal sometimes for acid waste piping at my mother in law's house for her cooking. Just kidding, for science labs. Fittings have metal rings to heat up and melt the plastic. If anyone would like I'll post pics.
> No great skill involved.


I have never used those materials. I have welded with a hot air gun to basically melt it together.

Post the pics. I would like to see some of those fittings.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

ok, great. The pipe is polyprolylene, and dark blue, and date coded, so an inspector can make you rip it all out if it is more than a year old. This is for science labs with small acid neutralization tanks under each sink, filled with limestone chips.(made by Orion or Town & Country Plastics) All this at taxpayer expense which will never see a drop of acid.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> ok, great. The pipe is polyprolylene, and dark blue, and date coded, so an inspector can make you rip it all out if it is more than a year old. This is for science labs with small acid neutralization tanks under each sink, filled with limestone chips.(made by Orion or Town & Country Plastics) All this at taxpayer expense which will never see a drop of acid.


Tell me about it. I tried to do a quick experiment with some sulfuric acid in HS and the acid was so weak it wouldn't work. I bet it was tucked in that cabinet from the 50's.:furious:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I have never used those materials. I have welded with a hot air gun to basically melt it together.
> 
> Post the pics. I would like to see some of those fittings.


I have used heat guns to remove broken hubs on cast fitting, where the fitting goes into a concrete beam on a house or building.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Lol that cup will just melt correct?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yep, same goes with pretty much any aerosol. Something about the fumes it puts off though, can't remem. 

What are we talking about again?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Tell me about it. I tried to do a quick experiment with some sulfuric acid in HS and the acid was so weak it wouldn't work. I bet it was tucked in that cabinet from the 50's.:furious:


You had to go into AP chemistry to play with the good stuff.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I know it can be hard to ask a simple question on here before an intro. Can't we block every section with a minimum of 1 except the intro section. I don't know if it can be done but its a thought.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

patrick88 said:


> I know it can be hard to ask a simple question on here before an intro. Can't we block every section with a minimum of 1 except the intro section. I don't know if it can be done but its a thought.


It would basically kill traffic on these forums, no traffic means no new members, and then there is the ad revenue that would be lost.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> You had to go into AP chemistry to play with the good stuff.


That's the sad thing...it was AP.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have heard of the Styrofoam trick and the vacuum cleaner trick and a few others as well and although some if not all will probably plug the leak the real question is; what does the code book say. Get back to me..:thumbsup:

The first correct answer gets two thumbs up. :thumbup:

Oh and JKLR53 welcome, these guys are all A-holes :blink: and if you stick around you can be one too. :laughing: It's not you, we toast everyone and everything that comes across the stoop without a proper intro. Keeps the rif raf in, out, no make that in


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh and JKLR53 welcome, these guys are all A-holes :blink: and if you stick around you can be one too. :laughing: It's not you, we toast everyone and everything that comes across the stoop without a proper intro. Keeps the rif raf in, out, no make that in[/QUOTE]

Thanks to those who were cordial. I really was just looking for some insight. I run multi story, multi million $$ plumbing/mechanical projects and do so in a quality fashion. I understand the riff raff the mods must deal with in this site. At the same time while fishing out the undesirables out is it really necessary to conduct ones self with such little class? Aren't we supposed to be above that sort of garbage. Well I intend to spend a little more time around here and you'll never see that ridiculousness in my posts...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Jklsr55 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I have never introduced myself. I will do so after I finish this post.
> I live in Montana. I am a master plumber in both MT and ND. I heard something this week I found intriguing.
> ...


Never heard of a licenses plumber using styrofoam or silicone to seal a leak in PVC.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Jklsr55 said:


> Oh and JKLR53 welcome, these guys are all A-holes :blink: and if you stick around you can be one too. :laughing: It's not you, we toast everyone and everything that comes across the stoop without a proper intro. Keeps the rif raf in, out, no make that in


Thanks to those who were cordial. I really was just looking for some insight. I run multi story, multi million $$ plumbing/mechanical projects and do so in a quality fashion. I understand the riff raff the mods must deal with in this site. At the same time while fishing out the undesirables out is it really necessary to conduct ones self with such little class? Aren't we supposed to be above that sort of garbage. Well I intend to spend a little more time around here and you'll never see that ridiculousness in my posts...[/QUOTE]

Come on, how often do we hear a quality, prim, and proper plumber such as yourself ask such a question when it could destroy any overhead you could have possibly made? Are you that surprised that a group of professionals wouldn't give you a little grief? I look forward to your next posts...inciteful or otherwise. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

It's really funny, I think you got off fairly lightly,compared to some and considering the question you first posed. Ah well you'll get used to us


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> <snip>
> 
> ask such a question when it could destroy any overhead you could have possibly made?
> 
> *????? You sure you don't mean PROFIT*


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, lol destroying overhead would be a good thing.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

In answer to the OP, I have seen exactly that done at one point, but it was on ABS, not PVC. Old school plumber my BIL had hired for his new house did it when the drywallers cracked the threads on the tee for a lav. He crumbled up a styrofoam cup, poured ABS cement over it, then mixed and mixed until the foam was completely dissolved. Then he smeared it into the threads, lubricated a plug with Vaseline, and threaded it in to keep the threads intact until the mixture had cured.

I'm sure half of the guys on here have seen it or done it as well. Not saying right, wrong, good, bad, or otherwise, just that in answer to your question yes, I have seen it done, and no, there are no leaks to this day.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Gettinit said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> In answer to the OP, I have seen exactly that done at one point, but it was on ABS, not PVC. Old school plumber my BIL had hired for his new house did it when the drywallers cracked the threads on the tee for a lav. He crumbled up a styrofoam cup, poured ABS cement over it, then mixed and mixed until the foam was completely dissolved. Then he smeared it into the threads, lubricated a plug with Vaseline, and threaded it in to keep the threads intact until the mixture had cured.
> 
> I'm sure half of the guys on here have seen it or done it as well. Not saying right, wrong, good, bad, or otherwise, just that in answer to your question yes, I have seen it done, and no, there are no leaks to this day.


Meet trick. I have fixed ABS with just forcing the glue into the crack.I never would have thought to add a cup to it.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Jklsr55 said:


> Wow... I am floored. I was asking primarily to legitimize what I had heard. Almost wondering if it was some pipe stretcher tale. And I am called a liar and my credentials are called into question?? I thought I was engaging a group of professionals... Have any of you welded PVC? Made custom PVC fittings in the field? I have. I had never heard of using styrofoam in this fashion. I was looking for some insight. And did I not state should this be a legitimate practice I had reservations??
> And even if I was some illegal, fly by night pretend plumber, is the condescension really needed?


 How does someone make PVC fittings in the field, sorry "custom" PVC fittings?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

^^good question. I'd like to know as well.
:]


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> How does someone make PVC fittings in the field, sorry "custom" PVC fittings?


I've made reducing tees in the field by gluing in bushings. Does this make me a custom PVC manufacturer too?


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've made reducing tees in the field by gluing in bushings. Does this make me a custom PVC manufacturer too?


 Only if you can make a 3 X 1-1/2" tee into a 3 X 2, or 3 X 3. :yes:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> How does someone make PVC fittings in the field, sorry "custom" PVC fittings?


:whistling2:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Drill a hole in a drain line and slide a pipe in. That would be custom. Have seen lead ones but never PVC. Yet.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

patrick88 said:


> Drill a hole in a drain line and slide a pipe in. That would be custom. Have seen lead ones but never PVC. Yet.


 I've drilled hole and tapped a tread to screw a male adt with primer and glue to make a fitting..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> How does someone make PVC fittings in the field, sorry "custom" PVC fittings?



Heat gun and a piece of pipe and you can make custom offsets all day long.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Heat gun and a piece of pipe and you can make custom offsets all day long.


Interesting. I was given crap for using a 60° once. I would like to see one done that way.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They make heating blankets for making bends in PVC. Electricians do it a lot.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd like to have one of those.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> They make heating blankets for making bends in PVC. Electricians do it a lot.


In this neck of the woods, bending PVC will garner you a red tag faster than you can say lickety split. I worked for a comp where they actually did this on the top out, the concrete guys pushed the pipes over to some pretty hefty angles, the inspector made them cut it all out down to 2" above the floor and put it fittings to make the needed change in direction.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

We used to that that when I first started out As a helper. We would drill into to the PVC riser on the floor drain and put in a male for the trap primers during underground.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> In this neck of the woods, bending PVC will garner you a red tag faster than you can say lickety split. I worked for a comp where they actually did this on the top out, the concrete guys pushed the pipes over to some pretty hefty angles, the inspector made them cut it all out down to 2" above the floor and put it fittings to make the needed change in direction.


Electricians?

I get the plumbers being turned down.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

No, the electricians can do whatever they want...LOL


----------

